

Ponder a thought from Alain de Botton (philosopher) - auxbuss

Profit is the reward for correctly understanding an aspect of reality ahead of your peers.
======
markstansbury
Like, the reality that if I stab someone the throat I am free to help myself
to the contents of his pocket?

I'm not sure how useful that definition is. Plenty of people have correctly
perceived reality far ahead of their peers and as a result reaped nothing but
persecution.

